

Visual Studio 2010 to include Flight Recorder "Black Box" like Debugging - ericb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10052412-56.html

======
jrockway
This article is embarrassingly low on details. Does anyone have an article
that talks about what is logged?

It would also be nice to know what the performance impact is. It seems like
the weirdest bugs are the ones that happen in production after I've turned off
debug logging "for speed". It would be nice to not care about speed, and have
lots of information to help me fix the problem.

Even something simple like this:

[http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/m_trac...](http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/m_tracec.htm)

would be nice to have for other languages.

------
ericb
Anyone know of anything in ruby that can do something like this?

I'd settle for some sort of ultra-logging gem that would log all method calls
so I can see what happened before a ruby process went awol, after I've killed
it.

